# School Rolls?



## fftwarren (May 27, 2010)

Ok I see alot of sour dough bread making going on. It got me to thinking, does anyone hear have a good recipe to some white roles like they served in school or just a good recipe to some white rolls. We used to have a fruit stand that made rolls to order but they shut down years ago and I've been missing it ever since.

Thanks for any help in advance,

Trey


----------



## hog warden (May 27, 2010)

You could make some excellent rolls like that out of sourdough. Same as a loaf of bread. All white, all purpose flour. Use milk instead of water. These tend to be a bit sweet, so a little sugar might not hurt if you don't mind the carbs. Mix it up, let it proof and instead of shaping into a loaf, roll into balls, dunk them in butter and pack em in a baking dish. Let them rise 2 hours and bake.

Look around down below and you will probably find some pics where guys have done just that.


----------

